# Krebsscheren waren verschwunden



## mareike (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wir haben Ostern den Teich geleert, weil doch ziemlich viel Moder drin war. Ich hatte 6 große Krebsscheren drin und habe nur noch 4 Kindel gefunden. Lösen die sich einfach auf? Auch der Nachwuchs war verschwunden. Die zwei Orfen haben wahrscheinlich über den Winter alles gefressen. Es war doch sehr viel Arbeit. Jetzt habe ich neue Pflanzen auf den Grund gesetzt und hoffe, daß ich dieses Jahr weniger Algen habe. Die zwei großen Orfen konnte ich bei einem Teichbesitzer los werden, da sie einfach zu groß geworden waren.

Viele Grüße und schönes Wochenende
mareike


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Mai 2014)

Mareike,
das ist uns auch schon passiert.
Wir hatten unser "weiches Wasser" im Verdacht,
sie lösten sich einfach auf.... waren gekaufte,
mittlerweile haben unsere Krebsscheren die beachtliche Größe/Durchmesser von 1 Meter
und bilden brav Kindel. Diese Krebsscheren haben wir von einer lieben userin hier im Forum
gekriegt, kamen aus deren Teich! Bei ihr blühten sie sogar, bisher bei uns erst 1 von 3 eingesetzten,
allerdings schon im letzten Jahr.


----------



## elkop (2. Mai 2014)

ich habe ganz weiches wasser, weil wir in einem granitgebiet leben, aber meine krebsscheren überleben und vermehren sich schon seit jahren, blühen auch und versorgen alle meine nachbarteiche mit kindeln. ich habe sie übrigens auch von einer userin, die immer wieder mal krebsscheren anbietet. also meinen krebsscheren schadet das sehr weiche wasser überhaupt nicht.


----------



## elkop (2. Mai 2014)

hab vergessen, ein bild anzuhängen


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Mai 2014)

Hi

Ich hatte auch Krebsscheren eingesetzt. Es waren zwei von etwa 7cm Durchmesser und eine, die etwa Handgroß war. Hab sie bei NG bestellt. Sie sind eigentlich immer nur auf dem Boden rum getrieben und ich befürchte auch, dass sie einfach eingegangen sind.
Ich kann aber auch nichts zu meiner Wasserqualität sagen.
Dann soll es eben nicht sein.... Scheint eine empfindliche Pflanze zu sein, wenn man nicht die richtigen Bedingungen hat

Grüße Michael


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2014)

Da hänge ich mich mal dran... Weiß jemand, welche Wasser haerte die Krebsscheren bevorzugen?
lg ina


----------



## BobbyT (3. Mai 2014)

Hi,
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/krebsschere.41278/

meine Krebscheren wachsen wie Unkraut, nachdem ich hier gelernt habe, dass mein "Unkraut" Krebsscheren sind.
Wir haben in Gelsenkirchen "weiches" Wasser.
LG
Ulrike


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2014)

Hm... wir haben GH 13 und KH 11. Ist das schon weich? PH-wert weiß ich jetzt garnicht, muss ich mal testen.
lg Ina


----------



## BobbyT (3. Mai 2014)

Hi Ina,
meine Teichwassertestanleitung sagt: 5-10 GH sind optimal. Bei 18 mit Regenwasser oder weichem Leitungswasser "verdünnen".
Ich habe im Teich auch viel Wasser aus dem Regenwassertank.
.....  die Wasserhärte des Leitungswassers musst Du auch kennen für die Dosis Waschpulver.

LG
Ulrike


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2014)

Danke Ulrike! Also die Werte hab ich vom hiesigen Wasserverband, also wohl nicht weich genug?


----------



## Kamilah (3. Mai 2014)

Ich hab ja erst seit drei Wochen Krebsscheren und die sind ja auch noch winzig. Aber die sind, nachdem ich sie in den Teich gesetzt habe, gleich erstmal abgesunken.
Von sieben Stück sind zwei jetzt wieder aufgetaucht und scheinen zu wachsen.
Die anderen, die noch auf dem Grund liegen, bekommen mittig allerdings auch schon neue Blätter. Wann tauchen Krebsscheren nach dem Winter eigentlich auf?
Hätte ich die noch nicht in den Teich geben dürfen? War das zu früh?


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Mai 2014)

Habe auch seit dieser Woche zum ersten mal Krebsscheren (Pflanzenshop gekauft). Meine sind nicht untergegangen, sprich sie schwimmen umgekippt herum 
Machen auch keine Anstalten unterzugehen, verhalten sich wohl wirklich bei jedem anderst.


----------



## pema (3. Mai 2014)

Also:
die kleinen Krebsscheren sollten  - normalerweise - auf den Teichgrund sinken. Dort wachsen und gedeihen sie (im besten Falle) und steigen zur Blütezeit wieder an die Oberfläche, um zu blühen. Das tun allerdings nur erwachsene Pflanzen und nicht die Mickerkerle aus dem Baumarkt. Da heißt es einfach: abwarten und Teetrinken.
Wenn die kleinen Setzlinge nicht untergehen wollen, sollte man versuchen, sie in den Bodengrund zu drücken. Wenn das auch nicht geht: siehe oben - abwarten und Teetrinken.
petra


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Mai 2014)

So klein sind sie gar nicht. Durchmesser dürfte ca. 20 cm haben.


----------



## mareike (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

dann geht es mir ja nicht allein mit dem Verschwinden der Krebsscheren. Voriges Jahr waren die großen noch oben und hatten geblüht. Ich habe heute die Wasserwerte nochmals gemessen. Mein KH-Wert ist sehr niedrig 3. Unser Wasser ist weich. Es hat selten geregnet, so daß ich öfter den Teich auffüllen mußte.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## Hagalaz (11. Mai 2014)

Nach 3 Jahren am Boden rumdümpeln kommen dieses Jahr tatsächlich kleine Wasseraloen nach oben da hab ich vielleicht gestaunt


----------



## libsy (11. Mai 2014)

Meine ersten Krebsscheren waren damals auch nach kurzer Zeit verschwunden. Ich hatte sie auch schon aufgegeben. Aber im nächsten Jahr sah ich am Grund einige sehr große Krebsscheren, die sich aber richtig mit Wurzeln. (ganz lange Wurzeln) verankert haben. Meist kommen so mittlere nach oben und blühen auch. Aber die großen sind glaube noch nie hochgekommen.


----------



## Springmaus (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich hatte auch vor 2 Jahren einige Kerbsscheren in meinem Teich getan und nie wieder gesehen!

Seit einigen Tagen ist mein Wasser super klar und was sehe ich unten " 1 __ Krebsschere "


----------

